# bulk salt in buffalo ny



## JLK 1500

OK ill start off by saying that I'm new to the salting aspect of plowing. i have a hopper style that is modded to fit in my receiver of my truck and i have a 7 foot long v box that also sits in the back of my one ton. now i understand that my question is gonna be kinda vague but still id figure id give it a shot. Where do i get salt from in bulk ( i have a 5 yard dump truck that i could pick it up in ) and how do you charge? The reason I'm asking is one of my friends is now in charge of hiring someone to do the plowing for his work. But he hasn't yet been able to get his hands on the paperwork from the past few years to see what and how they charge. I understand that you bill it separate from the yearly price but, how much money do you charge??? Any input would greatly be appreciated Thanks again.


----------



## grandview

Try calling this company.

Pfohl Trucking corp
716-633-4666

See if you can buy and pick up from them.


----------



## JLK 1500

thanks alot, they have some good prices on the bulk salt. Ok on to the next question. How much do you charge for the salt when spreading it from a truck????


----------



## DaySpring Services

I may be looking for salt in Hamburg. I just have to see what contracts I get and what they require.


----------



## qualitylawncare

www.swpenvironmental.com

Talk to Jim Hange and tell him Steve @ Quality told you to call

Bulk Treated Salt- $37.00/ton (my price, don't know exactly what they will quote you, as it is based on quantity for the season).


----------



## Mick

qualitylawncare said:


> www.swpenvironmental.com
> 
> Bulk Treated Salt- $37.00/ton (my price, don't know exactly what they will quote you, as it is based on quantity for the season).


Just checking. I haven't seen this price for bulk rock salt, let alone treated. It was over $60 five years ago. Maybe $137/ton?


----------



## cet

You must be buying a lot of salt for $37/ton. Last year we went through 600-700 tons and this years price is $61.50/ metric, Canadian $ that works out to $49.80 US$/ton. Room for a lot of profit there.payup That is straight salt not treated.


----------



## qualitylawncare

Not a typo---- $37.00 per ton! We use approx. 1500-2000 ton per season

I think their base rate is somewhere around $50.00 per ton if you only want one.


----------



## JLK 1500

*its real*

No that seems to be the price for treated salt in our area. That price reflects you picking it up though. But how much do i charge to spread it???? Anybody???


----------

